# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Navitel 5.0.4 для Symbian + карты Q42011

## SJ24

*
Дата выпуска:* 2012
*Версия:* 5.0.4.2


*Разработчик:* Navitel
*Сайт разработчика:* www.navitel.su


*Язык интерфейса:* русский 
*Таблэтка:* Вылечено
*Системные требования:* Symbian 9.3 и выше

*Описание:*
Отображение приоритетных полос движения при маневре. Навител поможет подготовиться к предстоящему маневру заранее, указав нужную полосу дороги для перестроения. По желанию пользователя, подсказка о выборе полосы для совершения маневра может отображаться вверху или внизу экрана, либо вовсе может быть отключена в настройках программы.
Обновлены датчики сервиса «Навител.Пробки» и информации о спутниках. Датчик «Навител.Пробки» теперь отображает информацию о заторах в городе в баллах — от одного до десяти, а датчик «Спутник» указывает количество активных спутников. Красный цвет иконки спутников означает, что текущее местоположение пользователя не определено, желтый цвет спутника указывает на получение данных о координатах через A-GPS, а зеленой иконка становится когда «поймано» не менее четырех спутников.
Новый поиск «Ближайших» объектов POI. Перед началом поиска ближайшего POI, пользователю предлагается выбрать место, относительно которого будет произведен поиск: рядом с текущим местоположением, рядом с необходимым адресом, вдоль проложенного маршрута, рядом с точкой финиша маршрута, либо вокруг места, предварительно указанного курсором на карте.
Поворот карты двумя пальцами. Если дисплей устройства поддерживает технологию Multitouch, с помощью вращения двумя пальцами по экрану устройства можно менять ориентацию карты по сторонам света. Для устройств без поддержки Multitouch вращение карты доступно при плавном движении пальцем по шкале масштаба.
Предупреждения о превышении скорости. Кроме предупреждения о приближении к Speedcam, Навител теперь может предупредить пользователя о превышении скорости на текущем участке дороги. Настроить параметры оповещения (визуальное или звуковое, и при каких значениях превышения) можно в меню Настроек, в разделе «Предупреждения».
Опция «Вращать по движению». Изменена работа функции вращения карты при движении. Вращение карты теперь происходит относительно направления движения пользователя, независимо от направления проложенного маршрута.
Улучшен алгоритм построения маршрутов. Обновленный алгоритм маршрутизации с учетом данных о пробках позволяет избегать «петель» при построении маршрута. Исправлена ошибка с периодическим построением маршрутов «по прямой» при автоматической перепрокладке маршрута. Внесены исправления в построение «короткого» маршрута. Адаптирована опция прокладки маршрутов с учетом разворотов.
Улучшено отображение 3D-моделей на карте, при масштабе отображения 2000км цвет фона изменен на черный (Космос). Максимальное количество прогнозов погоды на карте снижено до 5 объектов. Улучшена отрисовка карты.
Внесены исправления в функцию автоматической проверки обновлений карт.
Подгруженная ранее информация о пробках будет доступна при перезапуске программы.
Улучшена поддержка экранов с большим разрешением.
Исправлены возможные заикания голосовых подсказок.
Повышены стабильность и быстродействие работы.
Функция отображения приоритетных полос движения при маневре будет работать только на официальных картах Навител релиза Q4 2011.

*Скачать:

letitbit | depositfiles | shareflare | vip-file*
---------- Post added at 14:40 ---------- Previous post was at 14:34 ----------


Карта России Q42011 для Навител

*Скачать:

letitbit | depositfiles | shareflare | vip-file* 


Карта Украины Q42011 для Навител

*Скачать:

letitbit | depositfiles | shareflare | vip-file*

----------

SORROW87 (21.08.2012)

----------


## Пыхтачёк

все файлы удалены - перезалейте пожалуйста

----------

